# Awesome Open Box Opportunities - HUGE Savings



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Awesome Open Box Opportunities*

We have redone some showcases (no riflescopes have been mounted). Some of these items are things that were shrink wrapped that we opened for customers to look at or items that were shipped out and came back for whatever reason. This gives you an opportunity to get a great deal on a basically new product.

*Check it out:*

Zeiss - Swarovski - Leica - Leupold - Hawke - Athlon - Kowa - Steiner - Burris - GPO - Pulsar - Vanguard - Nightforce

*We also have a few Demo Optics also at great savings*

If what you're looking for isn't here please give us a call, 516-217-1000, and we will do our best to hook you up.

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

